
US border officials are denying entry to travelers over others’ social media - ra7
https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/27/border-deny-entry-united-states-social-media/
======
bediger4000
Welp, here I thought that guilt by association was an unamerican sort of
thing, that we americans determined guilt by trial, preferably with a jury.
Learn something new every day.

